# Connecting Vacuum to Sander



## burlsandcurls

Hi, I am having difficulty figuring out the correct set up to connect my random orbital sander to a wet/dry vacuum. If I purchase a cheap wet/dry vacuum at target, would this suffice? If so, are there adapters out there? I see some universal adapters on amazon and home depot (http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-3-Piece-Adapter-Kit-VT1755/202077239)........do think this is what I would need to attach the sander to a cheap wet/dry vacuum?


----------



## juice3250

YesDear said:


> Hi, I am having difficulty figuring out the correct set up to connect my random orbital sander to a wet/dry vacuum. If I purchase a cheap wet/dry vacuum at target, would this suffice? If so, are there adapters out there? I see some universal adapters on amazon and home depot (http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-3-Piece-Adapter-Kit-VT1755/202077239)........do think this is what I would need to attach the sander to a cheap wet/dry vacuum?


I think the majority of cheaper shop vacs have a hose that is 1 1/4" in diameter. Regardless, the best way is to check the sizes of the hose that comes on the shop vac and compare it to the port on your sander. 

I have a shop vac brand that I bought from Lowes a couple of years ago that has 1 1/4" hose on it and I have a harbor freight random orbital sander with a dust bag. I removed the dust bag and the hose fit right on it.

In my case I did have to taper the end of the hose for it to slide in. I certainly didn't plan for it to work but if I was looking for one I would certainly measure the port on your sander, assuming there is one on it, and then you'll know what size adapter or hose you'll need.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures

Part of why twenty years ago I bought Porter Cable sanders. At that time they had the best dust collection. 

Prograde, and higher level consumer sanders are really easy to hook up. Lower grade tools are hard or impossible to hook up.


----------



## Alchymist

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Part of why twenty years ago I bought Porter Cable sanders. At that time they had the best dust collection.
> 
> Prograde, and higher level consumer sanders are really easy to hook up. Lower grade tools are hard or impossible to hook up.


None of them are "impossible" to hook up. Just made a bunch of adapters for my experimental thein separator. 

The one for the osc. sander was a piece of 2" pvc pipe, ground a taper on it to match the sander, and a 2" coupler on the other end. Band saw - 2" coupler was a perfect snug fit in the dust port. I have 2 vacuums, both have the same size hoses. They fit snugly inside the 2" pipe. A short piece of 2" pipe over the hose ends mate to the sander and bandsaw. Plan to pick up another Shop Vac hose to cut up to permanently set up the separator. 

Incidentally, one vac was Shop Vac brand, the other is an old wet/dry rug shampoo type machine, and the inlet on both are the same size. So, with a handfull of PVC fittings and some short pieces of pipe, one can adapt away!


----------



## Fred Hargis

Be aware that after you do get it hooked up, it may well have too much vacuum for the ROS. This will have the effect of putting lots of pressure on the sander pad, ruining the H&L. You may have to cobble together some arrangement to vent the hose slightly to relieve some of the "suck".


----------



## Fastback

HF sells bucket vac's for about $22. You use either a new 5 gallon bucket or and old paint or mud container etc.

I have used these on a couple of units that my large system may not make sense to use.

As for adapters I use wood and shape it with a scroll saw.

Paul


----------



## woodnthings

*you can keep on the lookout*

Watch the home upright vacs that are sitting out on trash day. They will have a smaller/lighter hose which is desirable for moving a ROS around. They may also have an attachment you can cut apart to fit your sander.

OR you can do as I have done and get a set like this. It has a lightweight hose and 2 different size adapters for either end fitting up almost every size port or extension.

Hyde Tools 09170 Dust-Free Drywall Vacuum Sander - Vacuum And Dust Collector Accessories - Amazon.com

OR you can use the long tapered neck of some plastic bottles, like fuel additives come in and cut them off where they will make sense to fit your tools/hoses. A piece of electrical tape will seal them and hold them in place. 

OR you can slit a short length of PVC pipe down it's length which will allow it to compress or expand to fit your hose or tool port. I use a bandsaw for this, and it couldn't be easier.

I've done all of the above to suit the situation. You can't have too many different size fittings in your storage bin. :no:


----------



## Alchymist

Some pics of the adapters. PVC pipe is available in 1-1/2" and 2", and using the pipe and the couplings, give a range of diameters. A thinner PVC pipe is available in smaller sizes in the sink drain kits.

If you make an adapter for a tool and there is too much vacuum, start with a 1/8" drill and drill a hole n the adapter, and if still too much vacuum, drill additional holes until the desired level is achieved.

Anyway: pic one is the adapter for the oscillating sander, and pic 2 is the band saw. Both adapt the tool to the 2" pvc pipe on the end of the hose. The 2" pipe in the first pic next to the spindle has a taper ground on it.

Working on another variation of the separator, and after a trip to the plumbing section will make an adapter for the table saw. (Haven't looked at it yet).


----------



## jharris2

Alchymist said:


> None of them are "impossible" to hook up.


Right you are.

Here's another example. 

Here's how I adapted an older DeWalt sander to replace the worthless dust bag.





























It works really well.

Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## Sleeper

Interesting, I just ordered 25’ of 1” black flex hose that I need to suck out my pond drain pipes, but I only need less than 10’ so I’m planning on using the rest for my sander and possibly my router if I find the correct adapters.


----------

